# LMS: Good Le Mans Dress Rehearsal for Spyker Squadron at Spa



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Spyker continues to push with Audi power in GT2 and landed a 7th position at Spa this weekend. Spyker may not have the development budgets of marques such as Porsche, Ferrari and BMW but they continue to soldier on. Read their wrapup after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------

